# Name 5 Things You Are Grateful For Today



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

my loving parents
nature's beauty
a ray of sunlight in a sky full of clouds
this forum and the people on it
laughter


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Safe trip
Sister's friends are friendly and hospitable 
Friends in Manila are free tonight and planning to take me out to dinner
Free wifi
Good health


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

The beautiful weather. 
My weird friends. 
Frozen grapes. 
My cute new diary. 
Lessons learnt.


----------



## tmrwtdy (Jan 21, 2013)

1. Met an old acquaintance from school and had a nice conversation
2. Being able to drive makes things so much easier
3. Eating healthily
4. Didn't rain today!
5. Having good plans


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

food,health


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Driving 
Laughing
Running
Meditating
Smiling


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

1. The fact that I have plenty of food, clean water, and shelter. (cliche, I know)
2. My family, as weird as they are.
3. Friends that make me laugh and roll my eyes.
4. My books!
5. The beautiful anonymity of the internet.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Warm place to go home to, especially on such a frigid day.
My friends.
My coworkers.
The closeness I have with the kids at work.
The issues with my car were easy fixes.
I have to add a sixth- that my kitty is getting back to normal. The fact that he's home and is happier each day makes me insanely happy.


----------



## litare (Oct 22, 2012)

1. warmth
2. family
3. puppies
4.music
5. good food


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

A good home
My parents
My car
Coming out of college debt free
Music


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Just today?

The warmth from the heater in my car, at work, and home
Credit card
Being able to laugh
My family
My paycheck


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

1. My awesome and amazing boyfriend 

2. My mom

3. My family

4. College

5. Music


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

1. The caffeine shampoo made my hair grow like crazy 
2. My dad is going back to spain tomorrow :boogie
3. Bf is off tomorrow so gonna spend the whole day and night tomorrow at his house:boogie:clap
4. I have a tiny fat orange cat snoaring on my bed 
5. I lost 10 pounds


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

electricity (lost power this morning)
heat (so tired of this cold weather)
flexiril (sore)
tea (always)
bed (on my way now..)


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

family
bestfriend
xbox
computer
this forum


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Internet,
Electricity,
Computer,
Television,
my baby (dog) lol ^_^


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Making plans to do fun things with friends
The world is my oyster
Good health!
A cosy warm sofa and nice food while the wind blows outside
A mother that loves me and will bring me cups of tea!


----------



## Nothingman24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Having at least one friend (she is such a great person)
Tasty food (hamburger!)
Brilliant music (The Mars Volta!)
Getting something done (a school project)
And just feelin' good in general


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

1. This delirious happy feeling I have today, which is the polar opposite of the depression I've been having the past week.

2. My kind, loving family

3. All the wonderful opportunities I've had in life

4. All my pleasant memories of vacations and trips

5. My set of ethical standards and morals


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Someone awesome that I know irl who also has SA and I'm very grateful for her, because I don't really have anyone else.

I have a job when a lot of people in my position don't.

Even though I often get really down on myself, I still have the drive to get through this.

My good health.

One family member that still has my back.


----------



## MN8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Having food
Having a good enough income to live comfortably
Knowing my boyfriend trusts me
Knowing my friends care about me
Having a KFC in walking distance


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

1. Living in a prosperous country
2. Having a caring father
3. Being well off
4. Having people in my life that can put a smile on my face
5. Awesome ****ing music


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> 1. The caffeine shampoo made my hair grow like crazy
> 2. My dad is going back to spain tomorrow :boogie
> 3. Bf is off tomorrow so gonna spend the whole day and night tomorrow at his house:boogie:clap
> 4. I have a tiny fat orange cat snoaring on my bed
> 5. I lost 10 pounds


Caffeine shampoo? Where can I buy that? 

1. My caring boyfriend, who made my lunch today
2. Being able to substitute teach, the most satisfying and well-paying job I've ever had
3. Being told that I'm good at my job... 
4. Having a weekend full of fun things to do!
5. Being able to stick to my diet, lost a few pounds... Woohooo!!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

1. Having the privilege of being able to hear, so I can listen to music I love.
2. That I can curse at the things I hate. It's quite satisfying. 
3. The weekend existing so Monday has to wait to ruin my day.
4. We finally gave the dog a bath.
5. That I follow an amazing human being on tumblr whose words I will always try to remember.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

1. My awesome boyfriend

2. My amazing mom

3. My cool brother

4. 19 days until my 22 birthday!

5. My writer's block is going away


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

1. Nice customers.
2. Good pleasant weather
3. Good Music
4. Good Food
5. My health


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll go for ten: 

1. good music (like Imagine Dragons)
2. working car
3. job (even though it's part-time) 
4. medicine 
5. sleep
6. family
7. technology 
8. netflix
9. youtube
10. the basic stuff like food, water, heat et al.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

1. My mum (it was her birthday today  )
2. My sisters who make me feel less lonely
3. SAS
4. Lack of homework today
5. Funny sitcoms that distract me from slipping into the spiral of boredom, lonliness, and eventually insanity.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

1: My Sisters.
2: My Neices and Nephew.
3: Titanic (Without that movie here today I would have been 
bored out of my brains!)
4: My brothers exercise bike (It releases stress)
5: My new clothes.


----------



## emberam22 (Feb 7, 2013)

1. Snow!
2. My mom
3. My grandparents 
4. Crepes....
5. My friends


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

1. my health
2. sleep 
3. my family
4. my new watch
5. electricity


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

-That we didn't lose power.
-I don't have work today.
-The photo from a friend of my coworkers and I hanging out, which is one of the only pics of myself that I don't hate.
-Skin seems a bit clearer today.
-My body is returning to normal.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

1. A roof over my head
2. Food 
3. I'm not working this weekend
4. My family 
5. Music


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

i7 intel core in my computer
business class internet
not having to cut wood today for the fireplace
slept in a bit
air filtration


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

First my mother. She'll always be the reason I'm thankful for each day. Today she encouraged me to get out and go somewhere with her. We went out of town for a bit and the drive there was nice; getting sunshine, fresh air, I love watching nature so it was great seeing the outdoors again. So I guess that would be second, I'm thankful for nature lol, as lame as that sounds. Third, I'm thankful for my dog lol! I took her for a walk when we got back home cause I didn't want to stay indoors after being out, plus it's been awhile since I last walked her. Fourth... hmmm well I'm thankful for this website! It's nice to be able to talk and tell my day to any of you, even if nobody really cares xP And fifth... I'm just thankful for today! It was overall a good day


----------



## Sym (Sep 10, 2012)

1. My friends and family
2. My doggies
3. My water bottle
4. A good presentation
5. Nice weather


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. The coffee that someone unexpectedly bought for me.
2. That I feel much happier than I did last night.
3. The sudafed has helped reduce the pain of another pounding headache.
4. That I was able to see my nephew before he left today.
5. The rapport I have with the kids at work.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I could list 5 but I won't say anything superfluous or redundant, therefore I have only one for today:

* I am grateful for having friends I really probably don't even deserve. Actually no, I don't deserve them. But I am still grateful and their generosity and kindness will not go unpaid.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

A Roof over my head
A loving family
Internet Connection
My health
A stable job


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

5 things I am grateful for today:
My sister had an operation today and it went well
Explored a city I'd never been to before
Met new poeple
Mint tea , yum
Good conversations with my cousin


----------



## neutrality24 (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Having people who I can confide in
2. Having the opportunity to be educated academically
3. Having an understanding significant other
4. Having a family who can be mean, but think of my best interests
5. Being born with no physical disabilities


----------



## fight2finish (Feb 24, 2013)

1. Options
2. I'm assured that people care about me
3. The people I've met on SAS
4. The frustration from today is completely gone and now I am 100% peaceful
5. Spring!


----------



## Natsu (Apr 11, 2013)

Lovely weather today
The pink flowers outside my apartment
Had my favourite snack today
Hot chocolate waiting for me at home
I had a haircut yesterday and it still looks nice today


----------



## christina03 (Apr 20, 2013)

1. being alive
2. my daughter's health
3. having the opportunity to improve myself each day
4.air conditioner
5. cable


----------



## toughcase (Mar 16, 2013)

1. Grateful that my boyfriend stucked with me through thick and thin.
2. My parents and sister who made up the BEST family in the world.
3. Getting through my first day of work.
4. Having a few really supportive close friends.
5. Knowing that no matter how bad things tend to get, I can survive it all.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

Getting up at a reasonable hour
Having someone respond to my texts
Not hiding behind my headphones outside
Starting my paper
Potatoes


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

1. I did a lot of homework today.
2. I found my favorite tea at the store today (often out of stock).
3. My books. God, I love reading.
4. That I am getting an A in my ECON class.
5. My family!


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm grateful that...
-my parents are understanding when it comes to my SA
-I have a job where people like and accept me
-I'm in a part of my life where I am not tight on money and it will stay this way
-I get time for myself
-I'm physically healthy


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

1. I am grateful today is a new day
2. I am grateful for SAS.
3. I am grateful for getting to be an OWL alternate (Job at my college)
4. I am grateful for getting good grades in my sciences courses.
5. I am grateful for having some social interaction


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

1. Grateful that I am alive.
2. Grateful for my family.
3. Grateful for the Legos my kids enjoy so much that irritate me at times because I step on them and it hurts.
4. Grateful for every baby step I have taken forward to get me out of the misery I was living in.
5. Grateful to be me, even with allllll of my issues.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

-I am grateful for waking up above ground today
-grateful for my family
-grateful for being able to enjoy disneyland this morning seeing all the awsomeness
-my physical health getting better
-grateful for entertainment today 2, my nook and 2 major sporting events to look fwd to


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

-There is finally some nice weather
-I went some places with a potential friend today and didn`t seem as nervous as I usually am
-My supportive, loving family
-Feeling uncharicaristically optimistic and positive lately
-Good health for me and my family


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

I ate
I slept
I stayed home
Everyone I know is doing alright
Everyone I know is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

1. My Family.
2. That I don't have to worry about not having a roof over my head.
3. Coffee 
4. That I'm am physically capable.
5. That I can change a lot of my problems.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

1. It was beautiful weather
2. Spent time with an amazing person
3. I overcame a major obstacle without stress at all, and it was really good
4. Was given nice compliments
5. Had good online conversations


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

1) That I know how to bake
2) Good movies
3) Coffee
4) Moments when the sun shines through the clouds
5) Grill Cheese Sandwiches


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

1. My health 
2. God
3. My family
4. I have a job
5. I have internet


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

1. Family/friends/loving boyfriend
2. My guitar 
3. My cats 
4. A job
5. My apartment


----------



## yellowman (May 8, 2013)

family
friends 
my girl
summer on the way
the coupons for burgerking i found this morning


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

1. Nice SAS people
2. NRT lozenges I'm sucking
3. Completely alone today - seeing no one
4. Weather is OK
5. _Very_ handsome


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

1. Having a logical, creative mind
2. Fresh Water
3. Edible Food
4. Reliable Shelter
5. Internet


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

1. Family
2. A job
3. A high standard of living
4. Potential for the future
5. Snickers bars


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

1) THe serentiy of the blue sky when the sun is shining
2) The warmth of the sun, despite the cold air swirling around me when I leave the comforts of my home
3) My comfy couch... its ugly but I could sit here forever. 
4) Dishwashes, a machine that washes most of my dishes... someone was a genius!! 
5) All my family and friends that have broadened my dietary horizons... vegetarian food rock my socks off lately.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Diarrhea
I cannot find the thing I try to find
I am mad
I have no ice cream at home and that is torturing
Rains the whole * day...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. Today was a good day at work.
2. I'm enjoying my cold, diet iced tea.
3. I don't feel as warm as before.
4. Felt better about myself today.
5. Currently feel happy because of the caffeine.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

1. I have people who want to and can support me when I need it.
2. Energy drinks
3. The chance to work with another writer whom I really admire
4. Good tea
5. Music


----------



## carolinexo (May 12, 2013)

1.﻿ My﻿ responsible﻿ parents
2.﻿ My﻿ good﻿ health
3.﻿ Having﻿ a house﻿ to﻿ live﻿ in
4.﻿ Having﻿ food﻿ to﻿ eat
5.﻿ Being﻿ in﻿ University﻿ right﻿ now


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

1. Having a full time, well paying job
2. A loyal, affectionate bf
3. A handful of good friends 
4. Good health
5. Not in debt


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

1. Grateful for my extended family, they're kind to me and treat me as an equal and I appreciate that.
2. Grateful for my dad who is always been there for me.
3. Grateful for the friends I've made on this site.
4. Grateful for living in a prosperous country with a stable economy.

Can't think of a 5th thing but I'm proud I was able to come up with 4 already!


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

1. Place to live.
2. Family
3. Food
4. My Health
5. My temp Job even though i having a hard time there.


----------

